# Empire Earth II ruckelt...



## Wowa (9. August 2009)

sers leutz,

hab folgendes problem spiele gern empire earth 2 und läuft super, aber nach ca.30 ruckelt es. Besonderst bei Schlachten unmöglich...

Mein System:

Vista Home
AMD X4 2,8GB
Arbeitsspeicher 8GB
Grafikkarte HD 4850
Festplatte 1TB 

hat jemand ne ahnung wieso? also system ist vollkommen überdemensioniert für das spiel, aber es läuft trotzdem nicht.


----------



## JOJO (9. August 2009)

Das ruckeln deutet auf einen VRAM Speichermangel hin.  Die 4850 sollte also zu knapp sein, was den VRAM angeht, bzw. das Spiel zu VRAM lastig.

Gehe mal mit der Auflösung runter, alle Einstellungen aus STD.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. August 2009)

moin,

EE2 skaliert meine ich net mit den kernen, sondern nur mit GHz, deshalb könnte es sein das du die kerne per tool zuweisen musst um die maximale performance rauszuholen.
nutzt EE2 bei dir alle kerne? wie siehts mit der auslastung aus? platten/partitionen alle fein defragmentiert(am besten mit tool)?

nebenbei gesagt ist die EE reihe programmier technischer müll, weshalb man weit über den specs sein muss damit es flüssig löppt

mfg

@ JOJO: das spiel ist so alt das kennt 1gb karten net mal, und 512mb waren damals highend, und unbezahlbar.


----------



## Conan (9. August 2009)

EE2 lief nie flüssig. Schon damals, erinnere ich mich an die PCG und Gamestar berichte: Das lief auf High-End auch nicht flüssig. Am Anfang einer Runde gehts noch und mit steigender Einheitenzahl wurde ist fast unspielbar. Liegt am Game.


----------



## Wowa (9. August 2009)

also ich bin kein pro...
ich check nichts was ihr sagt. 
zu wenig ram? hab auf der 4850 1GB oder wie meinst das?
geringere auflösung naja. ich habs gerade auf max 1600... gespielt, hab nen 22" deswegen ist *******. ich will keine blöcke sehen 
lief auf dem notebook mit niedriger auflösung auch nicht wirklich.
wenn ich das szenario abspeicher also mit haufen soldaten usw. und dann neustarte läufts wieder am anfang super und nach einiger Zeit hängts...

wie prüf ich wieviel gb das spiel nutzt? wenn ich raus geh und schau dann läuft das spiel ja nicht wirklich oder per windowstaste im hintergrund laufen lassen und schauen.

wie gesagt anfänger.


----------



## Wowa (9. August 2009)

siehts bei EE3 besser aus oder hängt es genauso wie EE2?
was ist mit AoE? läuft des einigermaßen?
mag halt nicht so gern world of war usw. ist ja ein mix auf strategie und ego...(meiner meinung nach)


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

stimmt kann ich auch nur bestätigen das es am game liegt, is einfach dumm programmiert hatte selbst beim einser dieses problem AoE ist doch aus einer ganz andren schmiede somit null vergleichbar und ja das müsste laufen.
gibt an edit button


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

Hmm, also bei mir hat das Game damals nur geruckelt wenn ne Atomrakete hochgegagen ist oder wenn ne Schlacht mit vielen Einheiten war und mein Sys war damals viieeel Schlechter (P IV 3,06GHz, Radeon X700, 1,5GB RAM  ). 
Hast du im Hintergrund nen Firewall/Virenscannscanner aktiv?


----------



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

das 3er hat auch geruckelt wie sau...vor allem bei wasserschlachten...
und sooo schick war die grafik nicht, klassischer fehlkauf


----------



## Rakyr (18. November 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> EE2 skaliert meine ich net mit den kernen, sondern nur mit GHz, deshalb könnte es sein das du die kerne per tool zuweisen musst um die maximale performance rauszuholen.
> nutzt EE2 bei dir alle kerne? wie siehts mit der auslastung aus? platten/partitionen alle fein defragmentiert(am besten mit tool)?
> ...



Jop, so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung, Empire Earth 2 skaliert nicht mit den CPU Kernen.

Das Spiel ist einfach sch**** programmiert, aber ich mag es trotzdem


----------

